# spell checker



## jnibori (Jul 21, 2002)

I found this handy freeware spell checker which is perfect for quick forum spell checks. It allows you to spell check within an input posting box.

http://www.iespell.com


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi !!

[tsg=welcome][/tsg]

Lots of useful information + very helpful people


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

jnibori...

Thank you for the link to ieSpell ... 

Just as a side note, I found that I needed to highlight the text that I wanted spellchecked ... at least when I just tried using it to spell check this reply. 

Thanks again ... it works great and it's user friendly too because it has no lights bells and whistles, only what you need. 

DS


----------



## jnibori (Jul 21, 2002)

Thanks. Actually I wanted to see if I too need to highlight this reply. I have never had to before.

No, I did not have to. I am using IE6, don't know if that matters, or not. Also, I use the right-click method, even though that should not matter.

( I even intentionally placed a misspelled word to make sure it is working properly..it seems to be.)


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

http://forums.techguy.org/t81844/s.html

it was posted a little while back, but it's a handy bit of kit, and always a good idea to include nice little utilities like that.

jnibori - what is this right-click method you mentioned?

DS - I just click the link on my toolbar and it looks in all text boxes, even the little one below the vB Code buttons. I would find this utility to be less than useful if I had to select all the text before checking it.


----------



## jnibori (Jul 21, 2002)

jnibori - what is this right-click method you mentioned? 


right-click to bring up the drop-down menu and select "check spelling."


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Hunh . . . I don't get that option, which is why I was confused by it.

Doesn't matter if I highlight words and right-click, right-click without highlighting, or right-clicking the ieSpell icon on my toolbar.

Oh well!


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

*DS - I just click the link on my toolbar and it looks in all text boxes, even the little one below the vB Code buttons. I would find this utility to be less than useful if I had to select all the text before checking it.*

Works fine now without my having to highlight the text ... prior to this it went to the little box below the vB code buttons only.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Just as an add on try this app to go with your spell checker like I do. It's a great free utility. It loads in your quick launch or start menu, whatever you want and it also will load in your Office toolbar.

It's called WordWeb http://wordweb.info/free/

Dictionary and Thesaurus. very well thought out for us language challenged people.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2002)

A word of cation. I was yousing this app for a littel while befour it was posted here and it has been a God send since I simply can't spel. But.....For some reason, from time to time I will tipe up a nice long response to a post and try to check the spelling and IE6.0 will crash on me. It was an inconvience but I figured I would just ctrl+a ctrl+c to hold a copy of my text and come back and re-post. Nope. The crash cleared out my clipboard to. I am running XP pro and IE6 with all updates. Have tried reinstalls and nothing. If anyone has a clue as to the problem let me know. I love the utility when it works.


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

hi bcon76...

A discussion forum has been setup over at Yahoo Groups for ieSpell users to discuss issues (undocumented features, feature requests, tips, etc) relating to the ieSpell software.

http://www.iespell.com/support.htm#discuss

and to report a bug in the software

http://www.iespell.com/bugreport.htm

Hope that helps in some way, good luck!

DS


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2002)

Good lookin' out DS! Thanks.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Cool little add-on..Get It !!


----------



## XbrvhrtX (Jul 16, 2002)

yi dinnae need a spell cheker if yer as ejucated as me is


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Now how'd I know he was Scottish without looking at his location!!


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

And with that signature it's a good thing we weren't talking about kilts


----------



## XbrvhrtX (Jul 16, 2002)

The spooky thing is, the sig was put on b4 the thread


----------

